# no acceptable C compiler



## kxtrm (Mar 10, 2005)

Im trying to install postgresql and i recive this error while executing ./configure  
*configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH* 

Does anyone knows how to resolve it?, i was trying to download some updates from the developers zone in apple official website


----------



## btoneill (Mar 10, 2005)

did you install the developers package? It's  a couple hundred meg download from apples site.

Brian


----------



## gumse (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't help you with the compiler, but if it's just postgresql you want, download a pre-compiled installer-package from http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/postgresql/


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2005)

You can get Apple's compilers here:

http://developer.apple.com/tools/macosxtools.html


----------



## kxtrm (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks thanks


----------



## relic (Apr 7, 2008)

gumse said:


> Can't help you with the compiler, but if it's just postgresql you want, download a pre-compiled installer-package from http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/postgresql/


thank u so much m8! and thank u all for ur collective efforts as well! 
i've been searchin around *nix forums & then recalled that i signed up here a few weeks ago, & voila! u guys've turned out to be most resourceful out of all the linux/unix forums on the globe!
Thanks again,
cheers!

PS. @the Mods and Admins ->> sorry, didn't realize this thread was a few years' old; didnt mean to resurrect it.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 7, 2008)

I like seeing old threads revived now and then. It means someone remembered to use the search feature. 

All I have to add to this thread, for anyone else searching, is that the developer tools are also included on every Mac OS X installation disc. You can get newer versions from Apple's web site, but the downloads are very large (almost a gigabyte now, IIRC), so that might not be practical.


----------

